# Liney Thimble Engine



## vascon2196 (Jul 3, 2010)

I finally got around to making a base for my thimble engine. This thing would flop all around the table. Here is my big abnoxious aluminum base holding it steady. One #4-40 S.H.C.S. is all it takes.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 3, 2010)

That ought to hold it Chris. Nice job on the rocker engine too.

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks great to me.

Yeah...people seem to think that a small engine calls for a small base...but then it moves all around. The base still needs to be large enough to keep it steady.

Nice.


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 3, 2010)

I love those little rocker engines. What a cute thing.


----------



## vascon2196 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you gentelmen. ;D


----------

